# Turkeys



## meats52

Mama brought her children with her today. There's usually turkeys under the birdfeeder every day but these are the first young ones that I've seen this year.


----------



## bobk

Starting seeing a few last week. Nice picture.


----------



## fireline

Nice picture, thanks for sharing.


----------



## meats52

Some more young ones showed up this morning. This time there were 3 hens and 13 young ones. I took the pictures thru the screen in our kitchen window so they're not that good.


----------



## bobk

You've got a nice bunch of youngsters meats. Mine have slowly dwindled to just a couple. I watch the momma hens come through and the count gets less and less by the day. Damn yotes must be wiping them out. Nature at its finest I guess.


----------



## meats52

bobk said:


> You've got a nice bunch of youngsters meats. Mine have slowly dwindled to just a couple. I watch the momma hens come through and the count gets less and less by the day. Damn yotes must be wiping them out. Nature at its finest I guess.


I know what you mean about the coyotes. I've heard them howling in the woods behind my house but I've never seen any to get a shot at. The young turkeys can fly pretty good. They got spooked one morning and they all flew into the pine trees that are in my yard. I don't know what spooked them but the 3 hens didn't fly, they continued eating.


----------



## meats52

I took another picture of the turkeys today. The young ones are getting pretty big but I still can't tell if any of the young ones are toms.


----------



## fastwater

Only got about half of them in this pic. The rest made it into the woods before I was able to get the camera:


----------



## meats52

I got a picture today. It's hard to tell the young ones from the moms now.


----------



## bobk




----------



## meats52

Nice pictures bob and fastwater. I could sit and watch the wildlife for hours. It's better than watching TV.


----------

